# Feral(s) Photo Shoots



## Guest (Jun 30, 2011)

I'll be posting Photo Sets of Feral here ^.^

Feral at the Park 06/29/2011 - 9 Weeks

Enjoy and Comments


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Look at the silly thing anointing! :lol:
Cute


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Adorable! Thanks for entering the contest  Feral's pic has been posted.


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2011)

*Feral is still getting used to her Storm Wheel *









*O Hai!*









*Imma gonna burrow down in these pillows*









*You can't see me!*









*I know how cute I am!*









*Eye see you!*









*Feral's strange sleeping habits*


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Feral is such a cutie!! I love all the pictures. And the outside pictures - looks like she had lots of fun!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

These pictures are just too cute! The first "peeker" one. The second smooshie one is oh so adorable! Thank you, also, for posting all the outside pictures. But I still want more!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2011)

Feral anoints to everything every time I take her outside so I will see about more. I have a sleep disorder so her and I tend t get lots of time to bond


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2011)

*A better shot of Feral's strange sleeping position no mater what kind of house or if I have anything in it or not this is how she ends up lol*


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

:lol: Well, at least she's happy.


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2011)

Very much she burrowed into my pillow and is passed out there right now lol


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2011)

More of Feral!










*Feral was so exhausted last night she just splatted out for a good while *










*Feral says hello in her tube, she loves putting them on and is a master of getting them on/off*










*Feral behind her playpen bars!*










*Caught in the act of exploration!*


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Feral, you are always too cute!


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2011)

She's a very independent hog! I love my Feral so much despite her independence ^.^


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2011)

*Feral sniffing the air with curious look in her eye*










*Off to adventures!*










*Staring off into the distance*










*She took time to stop and say hi to me (Shortly there after she tried to scale my pants leg from the inside XD)*










*Feral on the Prowl!*










*What a fierce little girl she is!*










*Torpedo Feral! (Barely caught this one before she darted)*










*Exhausted after playing in the freshly cut lawn; They snuggled up together and they made the shape of a heart! I about died of overdose of cuteness*


----------



## DexterTheHog (May 22, 2011)

hahaha that splat pic is great


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2011)

Ferals a very patient hedgehog she takes her time with everything and is more then happy still for long periods, except when shes near me lol then she's off to explore lol


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2011)

Its a video thats really old of when Feral first came home, she was so small back then if you get through the 3 minutes you'll get to see her little yawn.

Feral Comes Home and Yawns


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2011)

*Shameless Bump


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

I saw it!!!!!!!!!!! The tiny little yawn! She is so tiny and so adorable!


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2011)

shetland said:


> I saw it!!!!!!!!!!! The tiny little yawn! She is so tiny and so adorable!


Not any more she's headed toward the 300 gram mark lol, but gosh she was just a month ago ^.^ glad someone took the time to watch and respond she was so cute that first day


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Oh my, it was well worth it. Her little body looked almost white in the video except for her visor area. i love a yawn; the mouth is almost like an upside down triangle. She looked so fragile and helpless in your hand.


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2011)

shetland said:


> Oh my, it was well worth it. Her little body looked almost white in the video except for her visor area. i love a yawn; the mouth is almost like an upside down triangle. She looked so fragile and helpless in your hand.


Yea she dropped a lot of her off white quills


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2011)

*Feral asleep the first day she came home *









*Feral after she rejected the hedgie bag she got under my button shirt and napped just an hour ago*









Sorry these two new pictures were both from my phone so no flash


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

She is so cute sleeping!!!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2011)

*NO ONE INTERRUPTS MY EPIC NOM NOM TIME!*









*EGGS ZOMG NOM NOM NOM!*









*Awww more nose nuzzles and kisses? Geez your embarrassing me Dad!*









*Wait...What's that over there?*









*I want to watch the movie too!*









*Okay I want to sleep soon Dad*









*Just going to lay here being cute and photogenic is so exhausting!*









*Now that I've climbed your chest and gotten to the top of this chair, I'm going to watch the back of your head for 20 minutes*









*You're so boring, I'm going to....Zzzzzzzz*









*Sleeping soundly behind my head as I worked on my PC*


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: Feral(s) Photo Shoots [UPDATED 7/18]*

NEW PICTURES!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I can't believe I missed this! Such cute pictures!! Adorable, precious Feral! Both your hedgies are so cute & I am loving your pictures!


----------



## cynthb (Aug 28, 2008)

Such a cute girl!  Love the pics of her sleeping


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

I love all of Little Feral's pictures, but I have special favorites! In the nom nom pictures, she looks so fierce in the first picture and so angelic in the second picture! I love the 7th picture where Feral is sprawled out on the blue blanket with those heavy lidded eyes. Finally, in the next to last picture she is so adorable with that little head and those tiny arms and legs all tucked under her body. Thank you for the pictures!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2011)

Its been awhile I was lazy about getting new batteries for my camera, so heres a few pictures over the past week and change.

*More Feral*

*My blanket daddy! (Feral chomps down on her fleece blanket when I tugged it a bit)*









*What's for dinner today?*









*Daddy added some duck to my kibble (mmmmm)*









*Now for that watermelon!*









*Let's see if daddy left me any treats to find, I think I missed a few*









*We're just two very happy girls in our play pen (As long as Celeste stays away from my sparkly green wheel)*









*Sigh why is daddy always taking pictures of us?*









*Hmm watermelon...my favorite*









*Who needs to chew? I want it all in one bite!*









*Awww Dad I was trying to sleep....*









*Snuggle up time*









*I suppose I will let you let me sleep in this nice warm bag on your lap*


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

AAaahhhh!!! Tooo much cuteness!!! What a little cutie! I just loved the pictures!

I loved the one with the purple blanket. both girls, And her in the ball the most. Such a precious.


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks, Feral is my Sweetheart I love getting my daily Kisses and Nose Nuzzles


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2011)

*Yes? Can I help you with something?*









*Nothing like a good sniff after a good days rest *









*Fine I'll let you take my picture!*









*This quilling better be over soon..>:[*









*Coming atcha!*









*So many goodies to be found to munch on!*









*There better be more!*









*Sneak attack photo shoot!*









*NOM NOM*









*Mmmmm Crickets!*









*I know how pretty I am dad you don't need to tell me*









*Bath time makes me sleepy...then again everything makes me sleepy*









*Oh your going to pay for this...wait until our next bonding session I'm gonna pee and poop soooo much*









*Take a good look world at me! Stare in awe!*









*Swimming is not the highlight of my day...*









*Ready to get out!*









*Must I put up with these nose nuzzles?*









*I'm sleepy what do you want?*









*Teeth!*









*Hmmm Sniff...Sniff (I found out after this herb isn't so good for hedgies and removed them*


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I am absolutely in love with the "Take a good look at me" picture! :lol: I love it!!
Wonderful, as always.


----------



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

Eeeeee! Hedgie teef! I'm a sucker for hedgie teef! She's a beauty


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2011)

Thanks my girls appreciate the kind words and will be told so in crickets


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

She is adorable.


----------



## panda (May 23, 2011)

omg i love the belly up pictures haha


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2011)

Both my girls so the silliest freeze poses on their backs with their legs I never get tired of it


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2011)

*Look at me!*









*I'm innocent I didn't eat those mealies...*









*I'm watching you and all your mealies!*









*Behold my beauty!*


----------



## sweetergrrrl (May 5, 2009)

Too Cute!


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

Please tell Feral that her beauty has been beheld and it made me giggle!


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2011)

She does so many freeze poses and is my big girl she's pushing towards 500Gs right now and I see no signs of obesity and she isn't 6 months so I'm not worried yet 

She is a silly girl


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

TWCOGAR said:


> She does so many freeze poses and is my big girl she's pushing towards 500Gs right now and I see no signs of obesity and she isn't 6 months so I'm not worried yet
> 
> She is a silly girl


She's adorable! XD


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2011)

She will always be my baby


----------

